# Hello everyone, new member here!



## Cartwright (Sep 7, 2012)

Brand new to the forum but I?ve been a reader of the board for a long time.  Some background info about me.  I?m 40 years old (male) and have been training on and off since high school but seriously I?d say for the last 10 years with some layoffs for injury, plateaus, frustration, etc.  I?ve done tons of research on training methods, nutrition, and have achieved good results.  I?ve done it all over the years from periodization to German Volume Training and I?ve gone from being a 6?1 160 lb. stick figure in high school to a 6?1 190 lb. bigger stick today.  However I?ve finally come to the realization that my natural potential is completely tapped out.  To get to where I am now required lots o? creatine and a 4000+ calorie a day diet and I fully expect to slide back down at least 5 if not ten lbs. if I don?t continue to snort 6 high calorie meals a day.  I?ve gathered a lot of info from the boards and as helpful as it is there?s a lot of conflicting opinions out there but it seems the conventional wisdom is pretty much the same for newbies at least.  Anyway, I look forward to chatting with you fellas on the boards and hoping borrowing a little wisdom along the way.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 7, 2012)

Cartwright, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Sep 7, 2012)

*

 welcome !!
*


----------



## seyone (Sep 8, 2012)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Sep 8, 2012)

welcome


----------



## iSteroids (Sep 9, 2012)

welcome to ironmag

Steroid Cycles - iSteroids.com


----------



## ashoprep1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Bout2getReal (Sep 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Sep 30, 2012)

welcome


----------

